# Live TV not working with Google Mesh



## Martha Jane Canary (Dec 9, 2021)

I had stream installed this morning. When the tech saw that I was using a google mesh, he stated that I would not be able to use the Live TV option. I asked him why and he stated that since they started installing them, no one with a google mesh can stream live TV - it just spins and then returns a download error. Per the tech, other mesh network brands work fine.
The unit connects to my mesh without issue. I can stream any app or use the Chromecast feature, but the Live TV option fails every time. I completed L1 TS (rebooting, etc). 
My cable company is Service Electric Cablevision in PA.
Any thoughts as to what would cause this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Martha Jane Canary said:


> My cable company is Service Electric Cablevision in PA.
> Any thoughts as to what would cause this?


Try asking here:
TiVo Stream 4K

Also: Service Electric Cablevision News - Cable users | DSLReports Forums (Page 170)

I have SECV also. They push Plume, but I have no clue why mesh should not work. I don't have a TS4K.


----------



## Martha Jane Canary (Dec 9, 2021)

JoeKustra said:


> Try asking here:
> TiVo Stream 4K
> 
> Also: Service Electric Cablevision News - Cable users | DSLReports Forums (Page 170)
> ...


Mesh works, just not google mesh. I connected a Deco and it live streams fine. It appears to be something specific with Google, which is quite bizarre to me.


----------

